# SKI SWAP: Ski Butternut’s Ski & Board Swap - Oct 8-10, 2005



## Greg (Sep 26, 2005)

Ski Butternut’s GIANT Ski & Board SWAP is scheduled for Oct 8-9-10. - This is a Giant tag Sale of used ski and snowboard gear and clothing. Come for the savings or put some of your gently used gear up for sale. We'll try to sell it for you. You'll receive 80% of the selling price back as a check a few days after the sale is finished. While here shop for this years gear or look through the gear that's in the swap for a real treasure.


----------

